# Aostarunde - Planung



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2022)

Liebes Forum, hochverehrte Westalpenspezialisten

Nachdem wir uns die letzten 15 Jahre ausgiebig in den Ostalpen ausgetobt haben, möchten wir in 2023 mal in westliche Gefilde vordringen.

Die grobe Tourskizze:
Start in Martigny  
über des Fenetre de Durand nach Süd
über den Malatra rüber zum Mont Blanc
entlang des weißen Riesen bis zum Col de la Seigne
von dort grobe Richtung Aosta mit den Klassikern Col de Losa, Banzaitrail und Punta Chaligne 
weiter ins Valtourenche und über den Theodul nach Zermatt
runter ins Rhohnetal zum Bahnhof

Werde demnächst mal die grobe Planung als gpx einstellen...

Grundsätzliche Anmerkungen, Tips, Vorschläge sind gerne willkommen. Gibt am Ende auch einen schönen Tourbericht


----------



## Hofbiker (7. Dezember 2022)

@cschaeff  das wird sichlerich eine sehr schöne Sache, was du hier planst! 

da kommen mir fast die Tränen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (7. Dezember 2022)

Von Martigny kann man über den Col du Tronc ins Val de Bagnes. Ist zwar kein Trail, aber raus aus dem Verkehr. Guckst du hier:





						alpen-biken: Kartenansicht
					






					alpen-biken.de
				




Wenn es die Zeit zulässt noch das Val di Rhêmes und Rif. Benevolo/Col Rosset/Nivolet mit nehmen, um zum Col Lauson zu gelangen.


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2022)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> da kommen mir fast die Tränen


Jesses, bist du schon in andächtlicher Weihnachtsstimmung?


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Von Martigny kann man über den Col du Tronc ins Val de Bagnes


Auf dich hatte ich (auch) gehofft 

Ich wollte eigentlich ein Stück an der Rhone runter bis Saxon und dann über den Croix de Coeur ins Val de Bagnes. Aber vom Col du Tronc hat man bestimmt auch ne nette Aussicht...


----------



## Fubbes (7. Dezember 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Auf dich hatte ich (auch) gehofft


Oh, dann muss ich mir ja Mühe geben, sonst gibt es später Haue.


cschaeff schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich ein Stück an der Rhone runter bis Saxon und dann über den Croix de Coeur ins Val de Bagnes. Aber vom Col du Tronc hat man bestimmt auch ne nette Aussicht...


Die Aussicht wären mir die fast 600 zusätzlichen Höhenmeter an dieser Stelle nicht wert. Es sei denn, der Verbier Bike-Park soll mit rein.


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2022)

Nee, bin nicht so der bikepark-typ. Die gucken immer so komisch, wenn die unsere Schutzbleche sehen


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wenn es die Zeit zulässt noch das Val di Rhêmes und Rif. Benevolo/Col Rosset/Nivolet mit nehmen, um zum Col Lauson zu gelangen.


Ja, sieht auch Klasse aus 
Ich merke schon, wird knapp mit 10 Fahrtagen
Hatte in der Ecke den Entrelor im Blick, aber das ist für uns vermutlich reiner Wandertag...


----------



## Fubbes (7. Dezember 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Entrelor


Der ist in meine Augen Quatsch, wenn du noch nicht am Nivolet warst. 
Aufstieg Col Rosset ist aber auch ein bisschen Wandern. 
Wenn dich das interessiert, hier meine Vorlage:





						alpen-biken: Kartenansicht
					






					alpen-biken.de


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wenn dich das interessiert, hier meine Vorlage


Kenn ich doch schon


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2022)

Ein wenig unsicher bin ich mir noch beim Theodul. Zermatt würde mich sehr reizen und die Übernachtung in der Theodulhütte stelle ich mir auch spannend vor. In der ride sind aber Berichte von diesem Jahr, dass die Spur runter am Schlepplift aufgrund Schneemangel nicht mehr gut war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (7. Dezember 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Hatte in der Ecke den Entrelor im Blick, aber das ist für uns vermutlich reiner Wandertag...


Die Abfahrt ins Valsavarenche/Eaux Rousses soll richtig schön sein -- behauptete ein Franzose, den ich heuer am Lauson getroffen hab', und im Vergleich zu Col Manteau mehr oder weniger zur Gänze fahrbar (kein Blockmeer wie am Mateau, meinte er). Ich wollte Col Entrelor danach als Tagestour von Valsavarenche machen, hab' das aber weges des Wintereinbruchs Ende September nicht mehr geschafft.

Der Aufstieg von Val-di-Rhêmes soll allerdings zu 100% eine Wanderung sein (knapp 1700Hm).


----------



## Fubbes (7. Dezember 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Der Aufstieg von Val-di-Rhêmes soll allerdings zu 100% eine Wanderung sein (knapp 1700Hm).


Über Rif. Benevolo kann man den unteren Teil fahren. 
Danach flache Querung und dann 500 hm Schieben/Tragen.

Manteau ist mist, das stimmt. Ist aber in 15 Min. erledigt.


----------



## Grossvater (7. Dezember 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> über den Malatra rüber zum Mont Blanc


Fall Ihr noch ne "Extraschleife" bräuchtet und der Malatra nicht "gesetzt" ist, könntet Ihr alternativ auch übers Fenetre de Ferret, La Peule und Grand Col Ferret nach Courmayeur.


----------



## Ventoux. (7. Dezember 2022)

Schöner Plan in bekannten Revieren , hoffe ich kann da auch noch einiges dazu beitragen.



Smithie schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt ins Valsavarenche/Eaux Rousses soll richtig schön sein -- behauptete ein Franzose


Hat auch @stuntzi schon mal erwähnt. Ich bin die Abfahrt bis zum Lago Djouan gefahren und fand sie super. 


Smithie schrieb:


> Der Aufstieg von Val-di-Rhêmes soll allerdings zu 100% eine Wanderung sein (knapp 1700Hm).


Knapp 1'300 nach Karte.... aber reiner Fussmarsch ist richtig, zuoberts noch eine kurze Leiter.

Viel Spass beim planen.


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2022)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Fall Ihr noch ne "Extraschleife" bräuchtet und der Malatra nicht "gesetzt" ist, könntet Ihr alternativ auch übers Fenetre de Ferret, La Peule und Grand Col Ferret nach Courmayeur.


War meine Ursprungsvariante. Die Stuntzi-Bilder vom Malatra haben mich aber angefixt


----------



## Smithie (7. Dezember 2022)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Knapp 1'300 nach Karte


Richtig! Ich hatte irgendwie die Höhe von Cime d'Entrelor im Kopf, die ich mal als Skitour gemacht hab'. Sehr schön, übrigens .



Fubbes schrieb:


> Über Rif. Benevolo kann man den unteren Teil fahren.
> Danach flache Querung und dann 500 hm Schieben/Tragen.


Ich meinte den *Col Entrelor*, aber ich weiss nicht, ob der TE auch den Pass und nicht den Berg meinte,  meine Ausführungen beziehen sich deshalb auf den Pass und die schöne Abfahrt ist eben die über Lago Djouan-Orvielle-Eaux Rousses.



cschaeff schrieb:


> Malatra haben mich aber angefixt


Unbedingt Malatra machen! Für mich war das die schönste Tour des ganzen Aosta-Urlaubs, etwas wilder Aufstieg und bis auf eine Steilstufe schöne, flowige Trails mit unglaublichem Panorama. Bilder hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Ich meinte den *Col Entrelor*, aber ich weiss nicht, ob der TE auch den Pass und nicht den Berg meinte


Ich meinte schon den Pass. Bei 3002 ü. NN brauch ich nicht auch noch auf einen Berg


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2022)

Alternativ zum Col Entrelor gäbe es ja noch die zahmere Variante weiter nördlich über den Col du Mont Blanc und den Sentiero Arpilles ins Valsavarenche...wird recht viel gelobt (und deutlich mehr zu fahren)


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2022)

Puh, das wird anspruchsvoll mit der Etappenplanung. Da purzeln die Höhenmeter


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2022)

Nochmal zur Zeit: erste Septemberhälfte wäre unser Plan.
Ist da schon ein bisschen weniger los (wir buchen die Übernachtung gerne spontan/kurzfristig)?


----------



## aufgehts (7. Dezember 2022)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Fall Ihr noch ne "Extraschleife" bräuchtet und der Malatra nicht "gesetzt" ist, könntet Ihr alternativ auch übers Fenetre de Ferret, La Peule und Grand Col Ferret nach Courmayeur.


Ist halt die bekannte TMB mit vielen Wanderer. Hab ich selbst vor ca 15 Jahren mal zu Fuß gemacht. 
Inzwischen wahrscheinlich überlaufen....
Ob das mit Bike Spaß macht..🤔
Malatra ist sicherlich spannend und weniger besucht.
Beide Varianten grosses alpines Kino.


----------



## thomaximilian (7. Dezember 2022)

Hurra, doch noch ein Westalpen-Planungsfred diesen Winter 

Reihe mich bei den Entrelor-Fans ein. Aber es ist nicht die einzige Stelle mit mehreren guten Alternativen.


Smithie schrieb:


> mehr oder weniger zur Gänze fahrbar


kann ich bestätigen, vor allem der untere Teil Orvieille -> Eaux Rousses direkt ist Waldboden S1 ohne Gemeinheiten.



Smithie schrieb:


> Ich wollte Col Entrelor danach als Tagestour von Valsavarenche machen


so hab ichs auch gemacht. Der Aufstieg von W ist bei der Runde der Knackpunkt, an der Abfahrt scheiters ganz sicher nicht.

Andere Idee: Du schreibst: Vom Col de la Seigne grob Ri Aosa. Was hältst Du daher von einem kleinen Ausflug in die Haute-Tarentaise und über Bourg St-Maurice und Col du Mont zurück nach AO? Zu dem Pass siehe auch hier
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gran-paradiso-2020.907607/post-17772410

Dann wäre die nächste folgerichtige Idee Col Fenêtre, als Zubringer zum Entrlor oder Rosset. Kommt auch oben im Link zur Spache. @Ventoux. kennt den in beide Richtungen. Dann hast Du eine amtliche Runde beinander. Aber von diesen Pässen dort südl. von Aosta kann man je nach Tagesform spontan etwas auslassen.

Schönes Planen noch!


----------



## Fubbes (7. Dezember 2022)

Ob Entrelor oder Rosset, bei beiden hat man am Ende die Abfahrt vom Lago Djouan nach Eau Rousses.

@cschaeff 
Punta Chaligne passt nicht so ganz in deine Planung, oder? Das sieht dann doch nach ziemlichem Gekringele aus. Wenn es von der Planung zu knapp wird, kann das raus, oder? Alternativ ginge auch über den Großen St. Bernhard zurück ins Wallis. Ist sicher kürzer als Theodulo und Zermatt.


----------



## peter1966 (7. Dezember 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Zermatt würde mich sehr reizen und die Übernachtung in der Theodulhütte stelle ich mir auch spannend vor


Na ja...die Theodulhütte muss Mann oder Frau auch mögen 😷  , wenn du es luftig willst dann würde ich am Schwarzsee das Lager aufstellen.


----------



## cschaeff (8. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Punta Chaligne passt nicht so ganz in deine Planung, oder? Das sieht dann doch nach ziemlichem Gekringele aus. Wenn es von der Planung zu knapp wird, kann das raus, oder? Alternativ ginge auch über den Großen St. Bernhard zurück ins Wallis. Ist sicher kürzer als Theodulo und Zermatt.


Ja, Punta Chaligne passt nicht wirklich in die Linie. War beim Grobdurchlauf halt auf der Liste gelandet.
Theodul werde ich vermutlich auch rausstreichen, und mir stattdessen mal den Vorschlag von @thomaximilian anschauen (Col du Mont, Col Fenetre).


----------



## Ventoux. (8. Dezember 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Theodul werde ich vermutlich auch rausstreichen


Dann könnte es aber wieder passen für: Punta Chaligne - Etrouble - Gr. St. Bernhard - Col de Mille - Le Chable


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (8. Dezember 2022)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Dann könnte es aber wieder passen für: Punta Chaligne - Etrouble - Gr. St. Bernhard - Col de Mille - Le Chable


In der Tat eine Option.

Bei der Abfahrt Pointe Chaligne würde ich hinter Col Tardiva aber ab dem Spiegel eine andere Linie probieren, als ich sie gefahren bin. Und zwar so, wie es es das Bike-Magazin mal veröffentlicht hatte. Ungefähr so:





						bikerouter.de
					

▶ Der wahrscheinlich beste Fahrrad-Routenplaner der Welt! Kostenlos und datenschutzfreundlich. City, MTB, Rennrad, Gravel, Trekking uvm.



					bikerouter.de
				




Dann über die wunderschöne Rue Neuf nach Etroubles.


----------



## cschaeff (8. Dezember 2022)

Wenn ich über den Gr. St. Bernhard zurück ins Rhonetal fahre, kreuze ich halt in Etroubles meinen Weg vom Durand...
Fenetre Durand ist schöner in N-S, oder?


----------



## Fubbes (8. Dezember 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wenn ich über den Gr. St. Bernhard zurück ins Rhonetal fahre, kreuze ich halt in Etroubles meinen Weg vom Durand...
> Fenetre Durand ist schöner in N-S, oder?


Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du runter möchtest, aber man kann vom Durand nach Aosta ohne durch Etroubles uzu kommen


----------



## cschaeff (8. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du runter möchtest, aber man kann vom Durand nach Aosta ohne durch Etroubles uzu kommen


Vom Fenêtre Durand über die Ru de By. Von da schwenke ich ja nach Westen zum Malatra (ohne nach Aosta reinzufahren). Und diese Linie würde ich später wieder kreuzen, wenn ich von der Pointe Chaligne hoch zum Bernhard fahre.


----------



## Fubbes (8. Dezember 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Vom Fenêtre Durand über die Ru de By. Von da schwenke ich ja nach Westen zum Malatra (ohne nach Aosta reinzufahren). Und diese Linie würde ich später wieder kreuzen, wenn ich von der Pointe Chaligne hoch zum Bernhard fahre.


Also "Bunny Hopp" üben im Vorfeld 😉


----------



## culoduro (8. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du runter möchtest, aber man kann vom Durand nach Aosta ohne durch Etroubles uzu kommen


Sehr schön, gucke ich mit und träume. 
Von Durand hoch auf 2000m bleiben bis unterhalb des Mont Saron, dann Trailabfahrt über Cerisey nach Etroubles wäre auch eine Option, eher im Dienste der Linie zum Malatra. Den oberen Teil kenne ich, den unteren glaube ich nicht, wird auf Strava heatmap aber gut genutzt. 

Hinterm Malatra südwestlich gelegen ist die Tete de la Tronche, den Kamm fand ich spektakulär auf dem Weg zum Rif. Bertone. Ist aber zusammen mit Malatra wahrscheinlich zu hart an einem Tag.


----------



## cschaeff (8. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Also "Bunny Hopp" üben im Vorfeld 😉


Bin eher der Limbo-Typ


----------



## cschaeff (8. Dezember 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Von Durand hoch auf 2000m bleiben bis unterhalb des Mont Saron, dann Trailabfahrt über Cerisey nach Etroubles wäre auch eine Option


Genau das ist der Plan


----------



## Ventoux. (8. Dezember 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Und diese Linie würde ich später wieder kreuzen, wenn ich von der Pointe Chaligne hoch zum Bernhard fahre.


Das ist doch vernachlässigbar, wenn die Variante sich lohnt. 



cschaeff schrieb:


> Fenetre Durand ist schöner in N-S, oder?


Oh ja, da hast du praktisch nur Trails vom Durand bis nach Etroubles. Auf Schweizer Seite nicht. 



culoduro schrieb:


> Hinterm Malatra südwestlich gelegen ist die Tete de la Tronche, den Kamm fand ich spektakulär auf dem Weg zum Rif. Bertone.


Leider sind die beiden Panoramawege (Balcon Ferret zum Bertone und Balcon Veny) mit Bikeverbot belegt worden. Bleibt nur der Weg durch die beiden Täler zum col de la Seigne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventoux. (8. Dezember 2022)

Mit dem Fenetre Durand nach Etroubles und meinem Vorschlag Etroubles - Gr. St. Bernhard - Col de Mille würdest du die gesamte TGC (Tour Grand Combin abdecken. Dazu könnte ich dir die Tracks liefern.


----------



## cschaeff (8. Dezember 2022)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Das ist doch vernachlässigbar, wenn die Variante sich lohnt.


Da hast du vollkommen recht. Es gibt schon genug begrenzende Faktoren bei so einer Planung (km, HM, Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, Bikeverbote, Fahrtrichtung), da sollte man sich durch die Geometrie des tracks nicht auch noch einschränken


----------



## cschaeff (8. Dezember 2022)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> die gesamte TGC


Ich kenne die TGC aus der ride
Aber die geht vom Malatra durchs Val Ferret nach Nord und endet in Orsieres (Anfang Val Ferret). Bernhard und Colle de Mille sind da nicht dabei...


----------



## Ventoux. (8. Dezember 2022)

Ja Ride hat da immer eigene Varianten. Viele Links im Netz und auch meine IGN-Karte zeigen jedoch meine aufgezeigte Tour.


----------



## cschaeff (8. Dezember 2022)

So, hab jetzt TAG 1-7 mal geplant und bin in Etrouble.

Jetzt noch übern Bernhard und Col de Mille nach Champsec.

@Fubbes 
Du warst ja vom Col de Mille nicht so angetan...?


----------



## Fubbes (8. Dezember 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Du warst ja vom Col de Mille nicht so angetan...?


Das hast du fast richtig in Erinnerung 

Der Col Mille ist toll. Auch der Kammtrail. Da gibt's nix zu meckern. 
Es war der letzte Teil der Abfahrt hinterder Skistation Pasey, der Mist war. 
Alternativen nach Le Chable wurden hier aber schon einige besprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (8. Dezember 2022)

Habe mir die Planung angesehen. 

Vom Nivolet aus würde ich schon den Manteau mit nehmen. Die Abfahrt vom Lago Doujan nach Eaux Rousses ist Spitze. Deinen Plan mit der direkten Abfahrt kenne ich nicht, aber Scylla hat es gefallen 

Abfahrt Lauson über Col Rossa, perfekt. An Verpflegung denken!

Am Monte Fallere ist es Schade, dass die gleichnamige Rifugio nicht dabei ist. Wenn das nicht passt, dann zuvor beim Verlassen des Val Cogne unbedingt den kompletten Trail nach Jovencan mit nehmen. 

Das wird eine tolle Runde.


----------



## baraber (9. Dezember 2022)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Leider sind die beiden Panoramawege (Balcon Ferret zum Bertone und Balcon Veny) mit Bikeverbot belegt worden. Bleibt nur der Weg durch die beiden Täler zum col de la Seigne.


Die Sperre endet ( so weit ich mich erinnere ) anfang September.
Die Trails sind aber echt klasse !!


----------



## baraber (9. Dezember 2022)

Die Route bin ich 2019 fast exakt so gefahren.
Ausser dem Malatra, das ist nix mahr für mich.

Theodulhütte fand ich klasse!
Die Abfahrt nach Zermatt eher nicht so. 
Damals war sie zu vereist um vernünftig runter zu kommen.

Schöner Thread in der Winterpause !!


----------



## cschaeff (9. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> aber Scylla hat es gefallen


OK, dann fahr ich mal lieber außen rum...


----------



## cschaeff (9. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Am Monte Fallere ist es Schade, dass die gleichnamige Rifugio nicht dabei ist.



Du meinst  rauf zum Rifugio und den trail rüber zum Lago Fallère und weiter zum Col de Metz?


----------



## culoduro (9. Dezember 2022)

Wollte nochmal zum Col der Mille einhaken, bzw. zu den Abfahrten. 
In Deinem Threads @Fubbes , findet sich ja folgende Empfehlung vom @Bieler über Golassons. Allerdings läuft der auch (im zweiten Zitat) verlinkte trail direkt vom Col der Mille nicht über Golassons, sondern geht direkt nach NO vom Col weg.

Kenne beides nicht und bin darum neugierig...



Bieler schrieb:


> Col de Mille ist klasse, auch der erste Teil via Krete vom Mont Brule. Aber leider hast du nicht die optimale Variante gewählt.
> 
> tipp für Nachahmer: Direkt vom Col de Mille nach NO via les Golassons abfahren. Falls man den Kretentrail mitnehmen möchte, dann als Loop und ab Punkt 2243 auf den Trail Richtung Golassons





Fubbes schrieb:


> Das wäre dann der entsprechende Teil dieser Strecke?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fubbes schrieb:


> Das hast du fast richtig in Erinnerung
> 
> Der Col Mille ist toll. Auch der Kammtrail. Da gibt's nix zu meckern.
> Es war der letzte Teil der Abfahrt hinterder Skistation Pasey, der Mist war.
> Alternativen nach Le Chable wurden hier aber schon einige besprochen.


----------



## cschaeff (9. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> dann zuvor beim Verlassen des Val Cogne unbedingt den kompletten Trail nach Jovencan mit nehmen.


Welchen trail meinst genau?


----------



## cschaeff (9. Dezember 2022)

Col de Mille:
In der ride sind ab 2022 positive Kommentare zur Abfahrt nach Champsec. Da wurde wohl gebaut/instandgesetzt?


----------



## Fubbes (9. Dezember 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Wollte nochmal zum Col der Mille einhaken, bzw. zu den Abfahrten.
> In Deinem Threads @Fubbes , findet sich ja folgende Empfehlung vom @Bieler über Golassons. Allerdings läuft der auch (im zweiten Zitat) verlinkte trail direkt vom Col der Mille nicht über Golassons, sondern geht direkt nach NO vom Col weg.
> 
> Kenne beides nicht und bin darum neugierig...


Das passt schon. Es gibt leider mehrere Golassons. Schau mal hier:





						map.veloland.ch
					






					map.veloland.ch
				



Am östlichesten Punkt der Abfahrt steht auch "Les Golassons".
Vielleicht ist es diese Abfahrt, die instandgesetzt wurde?



cschaeff schrieb:


> Du meinst rauf zum Rifugio und den trail rüber zum Lago Fallère und weiter zum Col de Metz?


Ja. Das meine ich. Die Querung am Lago Fallère ist sehr schön.



cschaeff schrieb:


> Welchen trail meinst genau?


Der Tipp stammt ja von @baraber. Schau mal hier, Ende von Tag 4:
https://alpen-biken.de/fullmap.html?lat=45.7&lng=7.35&z=12&t=MAPID&a=/alpentour2020/aosta.kmz


----------



## Smithie (9. Dezember 2022)

Dann will ich auch meinen Senf dazugeben 

Tag 2:
Zum Malatra von Saint-Rhémy auf jeden Fall die Strasse/Forststrasse zu Tza Merdeux nehmen, die geplanten Pfade vom Tal hinauf würdest du überwiegend schieben müssen (SuperTrailMap "Rot", sprich  S2) und zwischen der Alp und Malatra gibt's noch genug Schieberei/Tragerei, nämlich von der Alp bis c.2750m und dann nochmals von c.2850m zum Col (die fahrbare Strecke sieht man gut auf Foto 2 im LO).

So:





Das Bikerverbot soll ab Lechey Desot gelten, von einer Begrenzung weiss ich nichts, hab' das aber nicht recherchiert. Der Trail von Bertone nach Courmayeur soll auch schwer (S3) und nicht so toll sein: steil, schottrig, rutschig, auf meiner SuperTrailMap "Lila". Ich bin von Leche über einen schönen Trail (Stellen S2) nach Neyron runter.





Auf der offiziellen MTB-Karte führt die Abfahrt ins Tal vom Bikerverbot nach Pont Pailler, so:





Der Vorteil dieser beiden Abfahrten ist auch, dass ihr am Ende des Tages nur nach La Palud/Entreves runterdüsen müsst, zum Bertone geht's ja nochmals rauf und von Courmayeur auch. Ausserdem sind die Ausblicke vom Balcon einfach spektakulär und es wäre vielleich Schade, da rüber zu hetzen, um das Tagespensum zu schaffen. Die Qual der Wahl .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (9. Dezember 2022)

Ihr seid spitze   

Arbeite ich jetzt mal ein und poste ein track-update...


----------



## Fubbes (9. Dezember 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Der Trail von Bertone nach Courmayeur soll auch schwer (S3) und nicht so toll sein: steil, schottrig, rutschig, auf meiner SuperTrailMap "Lila".


Das ist in der Tat S3. Ich hab geschoben, da meine hintere Bremse kaputt war. Mein eher nicht so versierter Mitfahrer ist aber komplett gefahren. 
Wenn man am Bertone nicht übernachten möchte (top!), dann würde ich auch einen anderen Weg wählen.


----------



## cschaeff (9. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wenn man am Bertone nicht übernachten möchte (top!), dann würde ich auch einen anderen Weg wählen.


Übernachtung würden wir kurzfristig entscheiden. Wenn es nicht das Bertone wird, fahren wir vorher auf einer der beiden @Smithie - Varianten runter in den Talgrund.


----------



## culoduro (9. Dezember 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Übernachtung würden wir kurzfristig entscheiden. Wenn es nicht das Bertone wird, fahren wir vorher auf einer der beiden @Smithie - Varianten runter in den Talgrund.


Bertone haben wir am Wochenende im September nichts spontan bekommen, nur so FYI.


----------



## cschaeff (9. Dezember 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Bertone haben wir am Wochenende im September nichts spontan bekommen, nur so FYI.


Ja, ich fürchte, mit den spontanen Übernachtungen wird das am Mont Blanc schwierig. 
Wahrscheinlich machen wir vorher zumindest was in Etroubles und im Bertone klar...


----------



## Smithie (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich grätsche jetzt mal so richtig in die Planung rein 

Die Runde macht auf der Karte einen stimmigen Eindruck, aber beim näheren Betrachten habt ihr nach der kurzen Abfahrt vom Col de la Seigne ab Ville des Glaciers etwa 55 überwiegend Teerkilometer durch recht tiefe Täler und stark touristisch erschlossenes Gebiet (Bourg-Saint-Maurice oder Val d'Isère sind keine Schönheiten).  Für mich wäre das nichts (aber ich kenne die Gegend recht gut vom Winter).

Ich würde mir Col de la Seigne für eine Mont-Blanc-Umrundung aufheben, die ist nämlich auch toll, und stattdessen irgendwie von Courmayeur nach Val di Rhêmes, zur Benevolohütte fahren. Kann da allerdings keinen Plan bieten, ausser der Aussage, dass die Hauptstrasse durch das Aostatal sehr stark frequentiert ist und deshalb auch richtig ätzend . In den Nebentälern ist in der Nebensaison (ausser am Wochenende) recht wenig Verkehr, das wird auf der Strasse nach Val d'Isère anders sein.

Nur als Anregung, der Winter ist noch lang.


----------



## Fubbes (9. Dezember 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> ... und stattdessen irgendwie von Courmayeur nach Val di Rhêmes, zur Benevolohütte fahren. Kann da allerdings keinen Plan bieten .


Ab Villeneuve fährt ein Bus nach Rhêmes-Notre-Dame.
Es gibt aber zumindest für den ersten Teil die Strada Sorressamont. Danach die Straße oder aus der Strava-Heatmap was raussuchen.


----------



## cschaeff (9. Dezember 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> stattdessen irgendwie von Courmayeur nach Val di Rhêmes, zur Benevolohütte fahren


Mein erster Entwurf war, den Col de la Seigne mitnehmen und dann über den Col des Chavannes runter nach La Thuile. Von dort die Punta de la Croce im Uhrzeigersinn umrunden und nach Morgex. Von da ist man ja fix im Val di Rhême...


----------



## Smithie (9. Dezember 2022)

Oder direkt zum Col des Chavannes hochschieben. Danach gibt's zwar eine reine Schotter- und Teerabfahrt nach La Thuile, aber ich würde das auf jeden Fall dem Hatscher durch die Tarentaise vorziehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC² (9. Dezember 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt ins Valsavarenche/Eaux Rousses soll richtig schön sein -- behauptete ein Franzose, den ich heuer am Lauson getroffen hab', und im Vergleich zu Col Manteau mehr oder weniger zur Gänze fahrbar (kein Blockmeer wie am Mateau, meinte er). Ich wollte Col Entrelor danach als Tagestour von Valsavarenche machen, hab' das aber weges des Wintereinbruchs Ende September nicht mehr geschafft.
> 
> Der Aufstieg von Val-di-Rhêmes soll allerdings zu 100% eine Wanderung sein (knapp 1700Hm).


Dann noch mal Senf dazu, der Malatra is bestimmt super, das dumme ist nur, wie kommt man da nach Aosta auf spannende Weise zurück, denk Mal drüber nach, vom Durand nach Aosta zu fahren, dann über Rif Mario Betsy zum Col Bassac, nächsten Tag über n Entrelor, dann über n Coll Lauson nach Cogne. Dann kannst noch den Invergneux mit dran hängen. 
Pro Tipp, auf Rif Vittorio Sella übernachten, und am nächsten Tag über n Grivola nach Cogne runter. Wenn ihr ganz gut seid, dann läge am Invergneux noch die Punta Tersiva am Wegesrand, sind beide absolut Top Ziele, wobei den Tersiva so anzugehen, da muss man wohl früh aufstehen, und es braucht lange Tage dafür. Bei den beiden Gipfeln muss man das Gepäck auch nicht ganz rauf nehmen, und kann es am Abzweig deponieren.
Viel Spaß dort!


----------



## culoduro (9. Dezember 2022)

MC² schrieb:


> Dann noch mal Senf dazu, der Malatra is bestimmt super, das dumme ist nur, wie kommt man da nach Aosta auf spannende Weise zurück, denk Mal drüber nach, vom Durand nach Aosta zu fahren, dann über Rif Mario Betsy zum Col Bassac, nächsten Tag über n Entrelor, dann über n Coll Lauson nach Cogne. Dann kannst noch den Invergneux mit dran hängen.
> Pro Tipp, auf Rif Vittorio Sella übernachten, und am nächsten Tag über n Grivola nach Cogne runter. Wenn ihr ganz gut seid, dann läge am Invergneux noch die Punta Tersiva am Wegesrand, sind beide absolut Top Ziele, wobei den Tersiva so anzugehen, da muss man wohl früh aufstehen, und es braucht lange Tage dafür. Bei den beiden Gipfeln muss man das Gepäck auch nicht ganz rauf nehmen, und kann es am Abzweig deponieren.
> Viel Spaß dort!


Wenn man das so strickt, wäre ja dann nach dem Invergneux eine Möglichkeit, Chaligne und Malatra einzubauen, dann nach Norden zum Rifugio Elena. Weiter bspw. über Gran Col Ferret nach La Fouly und Orsieres in die Schweiz, laut ride.ch mehrheitlich auf Singletracks bis Orsieres. Und dann zum Auto zurück, das Ihr vielleicht in Sembrancher stehen lassen könntet (Postbus bis Mauvoisin zum Start). Kenne ich nicht, kann aber sicher jemand hier was dazu sagen.


----------



## culoduro (9. Dezember 2022)

Von Gimillan (oberhalb von Cogne) nach Arpisson rüber ist auch sehr hübsch und großenteils fahrbar bergauf. Ob's von da eine schöne Route über den Kamm nach Pila/ Aosta gibt, weiß ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht einer der Kenner hier. (Statt die Straße raus und nach Jovencan)


----------



## Fubbes (9. Dezember 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Von Gimillan (oberhalb von Cogne) nach Arpisson rüber ist auch sehr hübsch und großenteils fahrbar bergauf. Ob's von da eine schöne Route über den Kamm nach Pila/ Aosta gibt, weiß ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht einer der Kenner hier. (Statt die Straße raus und nach Jovencan)


Nach 3 Tagen Col Rosset, Col Lauson und Invergneux kann Straße mal richtig gut tun ...


----------



## McNulty (10. Dezember 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> aber beim näheren Betrachten habt ihr nach der kurzen Abfahrt vom Col de la Seigne ab Ville des Glaciers etwa 55 überwiegend Teerkilometer durch recht tiefe Täler und stark touristisch erschlossenes Gebiet (Bourg-Saint-Maurice oder Val d'Isère sind keine Schönheiten).



Der weite Westkringel mit der erwähnten Strecke ist schon eher mitteltoll.
Tigne und dann der Passo della Losa mit den zwei Hardcore Kletterpassagen?

Tigne Val D'Isere direkt ÜBER dem Stausee habe ich gehört eine mühsame Geschichte.

Warum den Kringel nicht enger ziegen - dann könnte man noch im Gran Paradiso Das ein oder Andere einbauen?

@p100473 hat in seiner Planung so gut wie jeden Übergang den des in der Gegend gibt eingebaut ;-)


----------



## cschaeff (10. Dezember 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Der weite Westkringel mit der erwähnten Strecke ist schon eher mitteltoll.
> Tigne und dann der Passo della Losa mit den zwei Hardcore Kletterpassagen?


Ja, bereitet mir auch Bauchschmerzen...

Hab jetzt mal die vielen Tips eingearbeitet und eine 10-Tagesschleife gebastelt (ohne Val D'Isere)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (10. Dezember 2022)

Tag 8 werden wir wohl ein Teil shutteln...


----------



## p100473 (10. Dezember 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> @p100473 hat in seiner Planung so gut wie jeden Übergang den des in der Gegend gibt eingebaut ;-)


ich lese mit. Aber aktuell keine Zeit mich intensiver mit der Planung zu befassen.
Ich denke @cschaeff hat jetzt schon so viele Anregungen, dass zusätzliche Varianten nur verwirren.
Meine Planung- Ausführung hoffentlich 2023 (Ende August/September)- ist unter Thema von @McNulty "Gran Paradiso 2020" ausführlich diskutiert und dargestellt.


----------



## McNulty (10. Dezember 2022)

Da hast du ja eine ganz wanderintensive Runde zusammengestellt - kenne ich von euch gar nicht so 

Nur mal zum überlegen: Statt den Kringel nach Courmayeur richtig Richtung Courmayeur aber schon ins Valgrisanche einchecken und Übergang nach Rhemes Notre Dames?

Col Lauson würde ich (habe ich auch gemacht ;-) den Übernachtungsrythmus andern: Übernachten auf den Hütten Vittoria Sella und Rifugio Berze und jeweils auf halber Höhe starten - wie gesagt - ist ja wander-intensiv.

Dann gäbe es noch nach dem Inver... den Col... Marcel ??? müsste ich nochmal schauen um das endlose Straßenrausgerolle etwas abzukürzen.


----------



## cschaeff (10. Dezember 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Da hast du ja eine ganz wanderintensive Runde zusammengestellt - kenne ich von euch gar nicht so


Wir sind beim Muretto auf den Geschmack gekommen... 



McNulty schrieb:


> Nur mal zum überlegen: Statt den Kringel nach Courmayeur richtig Richtung Courmayeur aber schon ins Valgrisanche einchecken und Übergang nach Rhemes Notre Dames?


Wo ich schon mal da bin, wollte ich das Mont Blanc Massif gerne auf ganzer Länge mitnehmen...
Vielleicht reicht das aber auch vom Malatra bis Courmayeur? TMB ist ja für später auch noch auf der Liste...
Und von Courmayeur ins Valgrisenche sieht es nach viel Autoverkehr aus...
Du meinst den Col Fenêtre ins Val di Rhême? Sitzen *wir* da auf dem Radl oder umgekehrt?


----------



## culoduro (11. Dezember 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ja, bereitet mir auch Bauchschmerzen...
> 
> Hab jetzt mal die vielen Tips eingearbeitet und eine 10-Tagesschleife gebastelt (ohne Val D'Isere)


Und was spräche dagegen, so zu planen wie von MC2 vorgeschlagen?
Euer Tag 3 ist ja immer noch ohne Trail, und ein langes Stück das enge, befahrene Tal zwischen Courmayeur und Aosta lang.

Also
Tag 1 vom Fenetre Durand wie gehabt erst nach Etrouble/ Creton, dann am Abend noch oder am nächsten Morgen die schöne Rue Neuf rüberrollen bis oberhalb Arpuilles (da gibt's mit dem Hirondelle auch eine sehr nette Unterkunft, direkt oberhalb von Aosta).
Tag 2  trailchen ins Tal und direkt zum Rif Benevolo, oder über Punta Leysser nach Arvier - Punta Leysser (siehe ride.ch), wenn's Ihrs spekatukulär wollt (2400hm Aufstieg), siehe auch angehängter Track von Arpuilles - Rif Fallere - Punta Leysser - Arvier.

Tag 3 von Arvier zum Rif Benevolo (Euer Tag 4) und weiter wie gehabt.

Tag 4-6 weiter wie geplant bis St Pierre  = eure Tage 5-7,
Tag 7 von Sarre über ein wunderschönes kleines Strässchen direkt hoch bis Thouraz (Rif. Falleres lasst Ihr dabei links liegen, kennt Ihr ja dann schon aus Tag 2), dann Forstweg bis 2144m, von da sehr spektakulär zur Punta Metz hochtragen, dann dem ganzen Grat folgen bis Chaligne, dann Abfahrt wie gehabt  nach Creton/ Etroubles (zweiter angehängter Track) = euer Tag 8,

Tag 8 Zum krönenden Abschluss dann Col Malatra, und schließlich
Tag 9 über Gran oder Petit Col Feret ins Wallis zurück.
Hat den Vorteil, dann man sich neben Eurem Tag 3 Gerollere auch noch die Bernhard Passüberschreitung und die Abfahrt entlang der Straße spart, man ist für den letzten grossen Pass (Gran Col Ferret) nochmal im Grünen, ohne parallel laufende Straße das Tal runter!
Die Crete nach dem Col de Mille und die Abfahrt bis ins Tal könnt Ihr ja am Schluss von Orsieres auch noch einbauen, wenn Ihr nicht einfach Rausrollen wollt.


Einen Kringel und Euren Track überkreuzen macht Ihr ja ohnehin.
Meinungen? @MC2, @Fubbes, @Ventoux ?


----------



## cschaeff (11. Dezember 2022)

@culoduro 
Je länger ich darüber nachdenke und es auf der Karte nachverfolge, um so besser gefällt mir dein Vorschlag und die Empfehlung von @MC², die in die gleiche Richtung geht.
So hätte die Schleife so gut wie keine Transferstrecken mehr (bis auf Cogne-Aosta) und den Mont Blanc (auf den ich sehr gespannt bin), gäbe es am Schluss mit Malatra und Grand Col Ferret. Das hält die Spannung hoch bis zum Schluss


----------



## Fubbes (11. Dezember 2022)

@cschaeff
Mir gefällt deine letzte Planung 
Von Cormayeur nach Arvier geht es nur runter. Morgens ist da auch nicht viel los im September. Da kann man schon mal die Straße fahren.
Die Einfahrt ins Val di Rhêmes solltest du eine Etage höher nehmen (Strada Sorressamont). Dann ist man länger von der Straße weg, außerdem scheint das bei Strava die bevorzugte Variante.
Und die Schlussabfahrt Colle de Mille ist genau die Strecke, die ich ziemlichen deppert fand. Allerdings wer es bei uns vom Regen des Vortages schmierig. Bei trockenen Verhältnissen geht es sicher besser. Das ist Waldboden, mit Wurzeln.


----------



## baraber (12. Dezember 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Das Bikerverbot soll ab Lechey Desot gelten, von einer Begrenzung weiss ich nichts, hab' das aber nicht recherchiert.


Ich muss mich korrigieren :
Das Bikeverbot galt dieses und letztes Jahr bis Ende Oktober !!
Ich habe per Mail beim Touri-Büro angefragt und die Auskunft war, das es wohla auch in Zukunft dabei bleibt.


----------



## baraber (12. Dezember 2022)

im Rifugio 'Sogno di Berdze' wollte ich im letzten Jahr auch übernachten hatte aber komplett zu.
Die HP ist immer noch offline.
Schade denn strategisch auf dem Weg vom Lauson zum Invergneux kaum sinnvoll zu ersetzen.


----------



## Fubbes (12. Dezember 2022)

baraber schrieb:


> Rifugio 'Sogno di Berdze'


Die Hütte macht auch keinen besonders heimiligen Eindruck. Ich war allerdings nur für eine kurze Pause dort.

Seit wann gibt es das Verbot am Balcon Ferret überhaupt? Kann mich nicht erinnern, dort 2020 etwas gesehen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (12. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es das Verbot am Balcon Ferret überhaupt? Kann mich nicht erinnern, dort 2020 etwas gesehen zu haben.


Ich glaub' seit diesem oder letztem Jahr.


----------



## baraber (12. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Die Hütte macht auch keinen besonders heimiligen Eindruck. Ich war allerdings nur für eine kurze Pause dort.
> 
> Seit wann gibt es das Verbot am Balcon Ferret überhaupt? Kann mich nicht erinnern, dort 2020 etwas gesehen zu haben.


Wohl erst die letzten beiden Jahre.
Sehr schade !!
Ich fand die Route in Verbindung mit der Seilbahn zum Plan Checrouit weit besser als Val Veny oder Col de Chavannes !


----------



## McNulty (12. Dezember 2022)

baraber schrieb:


> Rifugio 'Sogno di Berdze' wollte ich im letzten Jahr auch übernachten hatte aber komplett zu



Oh ja - schade - Hatte viel Platz und viele Duschen - der Hüttenwirt war auch nett -

Als Alternative wäre das Rifugio Miserin noch möglich - das lohnt sich nur als Abstecher wenn man auf Hüttenfeeling seeehr viel Wert legt - dann könnte man (versuchen) vom Champocher direkter Richtung Invergneux rüberzutrailen.

Aber wofür der Aufstand: Die Standardrunde Cogne - Inverneux  - Cogne geht auch so. Gepäck könnte man dann in Cogne lassen.


----------



## Fubbes (12. Dezember 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Als Alternative wäre das Rifugio Miserin noch möglich


Oder Rifugio Dondena.
Die hat mir gefallen. Nicht ganz so basic wie Miserin. Ist allerdings offtopic, da außerhalb der Reichweite von @cschaeff


----------



## culoduro (12. Dezember 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Oh ja - schade - Hatte viel Platz und viele Duschen - der Hüttenwirt war auch nett -
> 
> Als Alternative wäre das Rifugio Miserin noch möglich - das lohnt sich nur als Abstecher wenn man auf Hüttenfeeling seeehr viel Wert legt - dann könnte man (versuchen) vom Champocher direkter Richtung Invergneux rüberzutrailen.
> 
> Aber wofür der Aufstand: Die Standardrunde Cogne - Inverneux  - Cogne geht auch so. Gepäck könnte man dann in Cogne lassen.


@cschaeff
Das Gepäck würde ich auch in Cogne lassen. Man kann recht lustige trails bis nach Cogne abfahren, wenn man vom Invergneux kommt.
Wenn Ihr an dem Invergneux Tag noch Energie übrig habt, könnt Ihr auch noch auf dem Runterwege vom Invergneux auf den Tsaplana. Sehr hübscher Aussichtsort und genialer Trail (ist aber ein rauf/ runter).

Ich hatte Mal aus eigenem Interesse recherchiert: von Gimillan rüber nach Arpisson und dann über den Col Garin zum Rifugio Ribolle (und dann weiter trail bis Aosta) heißt auf dem Rückseite vom Col Garin das Radl ein Stück durch Blockwerk runter schleppen.


----------



## McNulty (12. Dezember 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> rüber nach Arpisson und dann über den Col Garin zum Rifugio Ribolle


Hört sich interessant an. Aber da läppern sich noch mal 1000hm+ zusammen, oder?


----------



## Ventoux. (12. Dezember 2022)

Paradisotrail: Von Pila nach Cogne!
					

Mountainbike Bike Alpen Bern




					swissbikeblog.blogspot.com
				



Hier ein Bericht mit vielen Bildern, aber in der Gegenrichtung von Pila nach Cogne.


----------



## cschaeff (12. Dezember 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Das Gepäck würde ich auch in Cogne lassen.


Wir haben nur um die 7 kg, das ist verkraftbar...


----------



## zEpHy2k (12. Dezember 2022)

baraber schrieb:


> im Rifugio 'Sogno di Berdze' wollte ich im letzten Jahr auch übernachten hatte aber komplett zu.
> Die HP ist immer noch offline.
> Schade denn strategisch auf dem Weg vom Lauson zum Invergneux kaum sinnvoll zu ersetzen.



Wir haben dort im August 2019 übernachtet und waren bis auf ein weiteres Paar die einzigen Gäste. Hatten ein für solch eine Hütte untypisches Doppelzimmer und es gab ein hervorragendes Essen, alles zu einem top Preis. Ob die Hütte heimelig ist oder nicht, ist relativ. Wir fanden sie schon ganz urig und das Personal war sehr freundlich. Kontakt lief ausschließlich per Telefon, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baraber (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich war auch im August 19 da.
6 Gäste auf mindestens. 60 Betten.
Hat mir auch gut gefallen.


----------

